# CandyBar, gestion des icônes...



## nicodeb (11 Mai 2003)

Hello, savez-vous où je pourrais trouver d'autres iContainers pour Candybar, autres que ceux livrés avec le soft ?


----------



## Telonioos (11 Mai 2003)

salut,

tu peux essayer d'aller voir sur le site de iconfactory, il y en a quelques uns, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé ailleur, trçs dommage d'ailleur !!!


----------



## Telonioos (12 Mai 2003)

va voir ici:http://www.iconfactory.com/pp_listing.asp?category=CB

j'en ai dl une petite dizaine !!!!

excellent


----------



## alfred (12 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi un icontainer???


----------



## Telonioos (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alfred:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi un icontainer???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est en fait un pack d'icones qui te permettent de modofier l'apparence de ton système.

vas voir ici : http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

Allez faire un petit tour dans la partie  personnalisation de tribumac


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2003)

J'utilise n'importe quelle icone (pour Max OSX, bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), dont celle que j'ai récupérée sur http://www.cocoricones.fr.st/ et ça marche, j'ai pas besoin de iContainers ! Tu prends l'icone que tu a télécharger et tu la fait gliser sur celle que tu veux changer dans CabdyBar et le tour et joué !


----------



## Niconemo (13 Mai 2003)

Merci pour la pub, jcfsw, mais l'avantage des iconteainers, n'est il pas justement de contenir toutes les icônes système ? J'ai d'ailleurs un set en préparation.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2003)

Si c'est toi le webmaster de http://www.cocoricones.fr.st/ alors là chapeau. Super site avec de super icône que l'on ne trouve pas à tout les coins de rue !


----------



## jfr (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jcfsw:</font><hr /> * Super site avec de super icône que l'on ne trouve pas à tout les coins de rue !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, elles sont très  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis aussi un fan...


----------



## alfred (14 Mai 2003)

les sites ou je trouve mes icônes, si qq'un en connait d'autres, ça m'intéresse.

http://www.xicons.com/
http://www.mixthepix.com/index2.php
http://www.iconfactory.com/
http://icons.cx/
http://members.aol.com/Dinoplanet/dinosaur.html
http://www.livepencil.com/
http://www.apparence.org/
http://homepage.mac.com/rosapomar/colheres/index.html
http://www.cocoricones.fr.st/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/atelier.virtuel/
http://www.keynotethemepark.com/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.mactavolo.com/
http://animeicons.free.fr/
http://setibo.chez.tiscali.fr/frame.html


----------



## Viewtiful Lo (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous j'ai un petit (gros) problème : candybar ne veut plus se lancer chez moi, et quand je redémarre en root je constate qu'il a remplacé les icônes originales par celles de World of aqua candybar !!! 

Etant donné que je ne peux plus lancer Candybar (1.6.5 et 1.6.4) sur Mac OS X (10.3.5), il m'est impossible de retrouver mon apparence d'origine, ou encore de changer de set !
Et puisque le root a les icônes WOA par défaut, créer un nouvel utilisateur ne sert à rien (Candy ne se lance pas non plus...).

Please help me :'(

Merci d'avance


----------

